# Innokin Coolfire4 TC100 Aethon



## Alex (27/3/16)

Innokin Coolfire4 TC100 Aethon - EXPRESS







 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 











*Availability:* Coming Soon 
_*Sold individually unless otherwise stated. See package contents below*
Product Code: INK-CF440 _

Description

















*Innokin Cool Fire 4 TC100W*

*AETHON Chip:*


Complete range of T.C. Modes (SS, Ni200, Ti).
Total T.C. Dry Hit Prevention & Quick Calibration.
UltraFast response: .2 seconds from Click to Vapor!
VDC power output with ClearWave noise cancellation.
Precise Coil Resistance Reading (.00000).
Uniform coil heating eliminates hotspots.
5 – 100W Temperature Control RampUp preBoost.
High quality stainless steel 510 threading.
Spring loaded gold plated connector pin.
2AMP microUSB Quick Charge.
Integrated charging safety protections.
Ultra-low standby power consumption.

*Main Points:*

1) Precise Temperature Output
2) True 100W
3) ‘Clean waves’
4) Energy Efficient

The Innokin Coolfire4 TC100W will include a 30 day Limited Warranty against any manufacturing defects from the date of delivery. Scratches and discoloration from regular use is considered normal wear and tear and is not covered by warranty.

NOTE: Use special caution when working with Li-ion cells, they are very sensitive to charging characteristics and may explode or burn if mishandled. Make sure the user has enough knowledge of Li-Ion rechargeable batteries in charging, discharging and assembly before use. Always charge in/on a fire-proof surface. Never leave charging batteries unattended. We are not responsible for damage if there is any modification of the batteries/chargers in any form or shape (including pack making). We are not responsible for any damage caused by misuse or mishandling of Li-Ion batteries and chargers. We only recommend using Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries with a control circuit (protection PCB) to assure safe charge, discharge, etc, use of lithium ion batteries without a protection circuit is potentially hazardous

myvaporstore.com will not be held responsible or liable for any injury, damage, or defect, permanent or temporary that may be caused by the improper use of a LI-ION battery. Please have a basic understanding of the batteries you are using and how to care for them properly.








*Package Contents:*

1 x Innokin Cool Fire 4 TC100W Aethon Battery
1 x USB Cable
1 x English manual
source: http://www.myvaporstore.com/Innokin-Coolfire4-TC100W-Aethon-Chip-Express-p/ink-cf440.htm


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/3/16)

is it 18650 based?


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> is it 18650 based?


Nope, most likely an internal dual LiPo.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, most likely an internal dual LiPo.


but they refer to lithium ion based cells? not lithium polymer


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> but they refer to lithium ion based cells? not lithium polymer


They also refer to repacking in any shape or form, its a general disclaimer for butt covering.
I read somewhere that the previous Coolfire4's were an onboard 3300mAh dual lipo, I dont expect them to change whats worked well so far.

Coolfire 4 plus from RoHS and EUT docs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

